# Hemodialysis Unit



## Biomedical (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

في المرفقات تجدون أحد الملفات التي تتحدث عن مبدأ عمل وحدة الغسيل الكلوي (Hemodialysis Unit) ، وهي من الأجهزة الهامة جدا للحفاظ على حياة مرضى الفشل الكلوي (عافاهم الله ) .

أرجو أن تسفيدوا من هذه المعلومات إن شاء الله ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم .


----------



## Biomedical (11 أبريل 2007)




----------



## زهرة القمر (12 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك يامبدع دائما 
وفقك الله ومن ابداع لابداع ان شاءالله
اختك م.زهرة القمر


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (11 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your file


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## انس ابراهيم (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخي على هذه المعلومات............
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## م سعود (6 يناير 2008)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## hisham badawi (8 يناير 2008)

شكرا عل المساهمة الطيبة 
دائما مساهمتك فعالة
الى المزيد


----------



## tigersking007 (11 يناير 2008)

مشكور بجد الموضوع كويس جدا


----------



## المسلم84 (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير وشكرااا....


----------



## عزه ابراهيم محمد (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## tdm (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## goldenhawk (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد موضوع ممتاز


----------



## med_eng (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك لك وبارك عليك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safaa ahmed (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا كتير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 أغسطس 2010)

Biomedical قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
> 
> في المرفقات تجدون أحد الملفات التي تتحدث عن مبدأ عمل وحدة الغسيل الكلوي (Hemodialysis Unit) ، وهي من الأجهزة الهامة جدا للحفاظ على حياة مرضى الفشل الكلوي (عافاهم الله ) .
> 
> أرجو أن تسفيدوا من هذه المعلومات إن شاء الله ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم .


 
مرفق


----------



## blackhorse (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وللامام دوما


----------



## tiger one (23 أغسطس 2010)

العضو بيوميديكال
تحياتي 
انا مهندس كلي صناعي ثلاثون سنه
سؤالي تعرف تتصرف في حالة تجلط الدم بالفلتر
وكيف يمكن تجنب التجلط في المرة التالية؟
سؤال هدية وواقعي 
سلام


----------



## ابراهيم الزين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

توضيح طريقه العمل عن طريق block diagram كثر من رائعه لان الدم يخرج من الشريان ويحقن بالهبرين الذي يمنع التجلط ويمر عبر المضخه ثم dailyser الذي يفصل المواد الغير مرغوب فيها عن الدم ثم جهازينdetectors واحد للتحقق من عدم خروج فقاعات هواء مع الدم الراجع الي المريض عبر الوريد والاخر للتاكد من عدم خروج الدم مع الفضلات


----------



## علي هركي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## علي هركي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوان ممكن المساعدة في اجهزة غسيل الكليةb braun dialog اذا في مرحلة preparetion
df perssure test (dfs
يعطني مسج df perssure test will be repeated
ماذا يعني ذلك وما الحل ؟؟ واذا امكن كتالوك الصيانة علما بان الاجهزة جديدة وكانت بالمخزن لمدة سنة من اول تشغيل


----------



## med_eng (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

